# Left Bicep not growing



## StuckInBako (Aug 22, 2005)

Well i've been working out for a few months(i know thats not very long) and while i've seen good results in my right bicep i've seen pretty much none in my left. I am right handed and my right one was bigger to begin with but now the difference in size between the two is even greater. I have seen an increase in strenght in my left bicep but there has been no increase as far as size. What could i be doing wrong and how do i correct this.

Right now i'm doing biceps after back
2 sets alternating curls
2 sets preacher curls with ez bar
2 sets hammer curls


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

Do the same reps and sets with each arm.....if you can curl a DB for 10 reps with your right arm and only 7 with the left...make sure you only do 7 reps for each side.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 23, 2005)

i have the same problem, my left bicep was smaller but same in strength, back work got rid of it, dont ask me why though!


----------



## Fashong (Aug 23, 2005)

This was my same exact problem awhile ago, I can do the same weight on each arm and everything.  Right bicep is bigger, left is smaller.


----------



## Machher (Aug 23, 2005)

Bakersfield said:
			
		

> Right now i'm doing biceps after back - do biceps first, lagging bodyparts sohuld always be done first in your routine.
> 
> 2 sets alternating curls
> 
> ...


i put comment sin my quote


----------



## Decker (Aug 23, 2005)

I never had this problem although my left arm (I'm right handed) does seem to 'shape up' better than my right though there is no size difference.  That's just genetics I suppose.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have that problem to. My right everything is bigger (no wise cracks please - but the answer is no). I always start any movements left, so on my last left lift the right is equal. You can do some extra sets with your left arm, doesn't help mine though. I really don't know what! you do about this?.    Well maybe a little.


----------



## Machher (Aug 23, 2005)

dont add sets.. always ends up leading to overtraining.

do one-arm curls, start with your weaker arm. For every rep you left arm does your right arm should do the same. If it takes 7 reps till failiure on the left arm then the right will do 7 reps also, evne if it could possibly to 9 or 10 reps before hitting failiure. The idea is not to stop progress but dont push the right farther ahead. Correct it now before it gets a big problem. But dont worry forever will your body never be exactley equal. One arm will probably always be stronger than the other.


----------



## Machher (Aug 23, 2005)

Decker said:
			
		

> I never had this problem although my left arm (I'm right handed) does seem to 'shape up' better than my right though there is no size difference. That's just genetics I suppose.


preachers will do that to ya 

i hate preacher curls.. ppl say its not really an isolation movement, but i mean come on.. your isolating a single head of the bicep, tell me thats not a reaaal isolation movement.

also forearm strength/symmetry should be corrected too, it can seriously contribute to arm weakness/ symmetry.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 23, 2005)

When I did extra sets, it was on an off day. I would just pick up a dumbbell, and do a few. Done with reason it won't over-train. But it just does not seem to make a lot of difference. 

When we are small, and start favoring one, or the other we probably set the pattern then. It may be more shape than size actually. My right has a better peak, while the left seems to be a little longer.


----------



## robousy (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats interesting. 
Typically for right handed people the LEFT gets bigger.

The left is used for less and typically end up working harder in balancing free weights etc...


----------



## buildingup (Aug 23, 2005)

nope im right handed and left arm always needs bringing up to right arm standard!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 23, 2005)

Chances are that you're the only person who notices. No one has a perfect body and this is quite common. I think my right bicep is bigger than my left, but I don't really care. Like Foreman said, do the same reps with each arm, accommodating your weaker one. If you do extra work with your stronger arm, you'll just widen the gap.


----------



## StuckInBako (Aug 23, 2005)

Tomorrow is Back and Biceps for me and i'm going to start doing the same reps with each arm and going to cut out the ez bar and do 3 exercises that use db's instead.

And i understand Squaggleboggin that no one has a perfectect body but the gap is quite large between the two and its not like anyone can tell but me. But when i flex my arms and one bicep is coming along quite nicely and the other is pretty much flat when flexed its time to do something about it.


----------

